# Kinnane Special Tasmanian racer



## petritl (Mar 16, 2018)

An old racer I picked up today:


----------



## kccomet (Mar 16, 2018)

i like it...looks like a bsa frame.....australian i guess with that wild paint


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 17, 2018)

they're still in business - http://www.bicycles.net.au/directory/kinnane-cycle-co/


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2018)

Kinnane's bio here http://qvmag.cms.dedicated1.autech.com.au/upfiles/qvmag/imglib/collections/CHS65 Jack Kinnane.pdf


----------

